# Hippodrome Cinema - Dudley - Oct 2010 [Pic Heavy]



## Lost Explorer (Oct 31, 2010)

Was a pretty epic explore with me, diehardlove and the engineer! Unfortunately it turns out my lens was really dusty which ruined many shots! Anyway! Here is a bit of history from the theatre trust.



> The Hippodrome, built as a ‘twice nightly’ theatre in 1938 next door to the Plaza and opposite the Odeon Cinema, replaced the Opera House, destroyed by fire in 1936, on the same site. Externally like a super cinema of the time, in buff brick. At the centre, above the canopy, there were originally glazed, now blind, panels between the brick end bays, divided by two tall brick mullions. Above this a deep brick attic is divided by five horizontal bands. The name HIPPODROME in a central panel has been removed. Plain flank. Fly tower. Small foyer. The fan-shaped auditorium has not been destructively altered for bingo use. Stalls rake rises to a rear terrace. Single, steeply raked, deep balcony. Square proscenium with moulded architrave. Ceiling and walls with simple moulded ornament. Major adaptations have been made within the stage house. The building is well maintained and the interior still has a theatrical ‘feel’. It would be possible to return it to live use, but it would be necessary to remove the structural steelwork inserted in the fly tower. The stage is quite shallow, but there is open land at the rear.













Lots of nice original features 





View of the stage from the circle










An original railing from the cinema days





Battery charger unit and batteries for the emergency lighting





The last staff rota!










Original parts above the stage















Signings from past performers!





















Rest of the images as always can be found here

Hope you enjoy my report


----------



## pricejs (Nov 2, 2010)

Looks like a great explore and not even a sign of any trashing. Thanks for posting.


----------



## LiamWg (Nov 2, 2010)

Very nice pictures. Did you get permission to go in? If not then WOW what a suprise that would ave been walking into something that is better than some of the local cinemas near me! And no sign of chavism which must have made it a really worth while explore!


----------



## Lost Explorer (Nov 2, 2010)

LiamWg said:


> Very nice pictures. Did you get permission to go in? If not then WOW what a suprise that would ave been walking into something that is better than some of the local cinemas near me! And no sign of chavism which must have made it a really worth while explore!



You just need to be a bit creative with access! Unfortunately it seems like some trashing has started. Its definately been broken in to before because most of the windows are boarded and you can see broken glass inside!

But generally very neat and tidy, always a bonus with the electric on as well! Apparently we accidentally turned on all the outside lighting too!!!!


----------



## LiamWg (Nov 2, 2010)

Yeah i have never been on an explore with the lighting still on but i know people who have and it just seems awsome! haha i wonder if the locals noticed that the cinema thats been abandoned for years lights have just turned on :L probably would have spooked them! Shame some trashing has started though.. but atleast you got to see it before it did!


----------



## Lost Explorer (Nov 2, 2010)

LiamWg said:


> Yeah i have never been on an explore with the lighting still on but i know people who have and it just seems awsome! haha i wonder if the locals noticed that the cinema thats been abandoned for years lights have just turned on :L probably would have spooked them! Shame some trashing has started though.. but atleast you got to see it before it did!



Yeah apparently there was a police riot van in the car park behind also with was quite alarming! Still as you said at least we got to see it


----------



## LiamWg (Nov 2, 2010)

Thats what this hobby is all about mate.. seeing places before its too late! thats why i prefere this forum to other urbex forums which are more about the pictures than the explore itself! I bet when you found out about the riot van you got that "wow i'm a ninja" feeling


----------



## Lost Explorer (Nov 2, 2010)

LiamWg said:


> Thats what this hobby is all about mate.. seeing places before its too late! thats why i prefere this forum to other urbex forums which are more about the pictures than the explore itself! I bet when you found out about the riot van you got that "wow i'm a ninja" feeling



Haha yeah pretty much! Did raise the pulse a little


----------



## crazyjon (Nov 6, 2010)

Very nice pictures from both the sets you put up of the place but why has nobody and theres been a few of you who have managed to get in there in the last few weeks put any pics of the projector room up as there must be one somewhere behind that back wall of the balcony.


----------



## Speed (Nov 14, 2010)

Theres no projector room, it wasnt a cinema before bingo, it was just a theatre! It was surrounded by cinema allready you see! (plaza next door and odeon over the road)

glad you enjoyed it, im sure il find another gala everyone can invade in due course!


----------

